# scioglie il sangue dint'e vene



## itka

Buon giorno a tutti,
Stavo ascoltando il canto "Caruso" e c'è una frase che mi lascia perplessa :
_"É una catena ormai che scioglie il sangue dint'e vene sai"

_Vorrei sapere come lo capite, voi. Come fa una _catena_ a sciogliere il sangue nelle vene ? Non riesco ad afferrare l'imagine... O c'è qualcosa che non ho capito bene ?


----------



## paolaciara

ciao

In effetti il termine "catena" sta per legame, quindi questo è quello che scoglie il sangue nelle vene, è così forte da fare questo effetto .
Non so se sia chiaro
Spero di si


----------



## effeundici

Lo capiamo come lo capisci tu; con molta fantasia!


----------



## paolaciara

effeundici said:


> Lo capiamo come lo capisci tu; con molta fantasia!


 
Sinceramente non colgo il senso del tuo commento.
Se c'è qualcosa di poco chiaro basta chiederlo.


----------



## effeundici

Non è un commento; è soltanto la risposta alla domanda iniziale: come lo capite voi?



paolaciara said:


> Sinceramente non colgo il senso del tuo commento.
> Se c'è qualcosa di poco chiaro basta chiederlo.


----------



## itka

Il fatto che ci sia un legame gli scioglie il sangue ? Ma perché ?


----------



## lgs

Io credo che in questo caso "sciogliere" il sangue voglia dire "eccitare," "emozionare" e quindi appassionare questo amore che ci tiene 'incatenati.'

Un po' meglio? Non so.


----------



## panzona

Spesso nelle canzoni, come nella poesia, bisogna un po' lasciare andare la grammatica per capire il senso globale, emozionale di un testo (la "fantasia" di cui parla effeundici!).

In questo caso lo "sciogliersi" del sangue (come diceva Igs, l'emozionarsi, l'appassionarsi) sono riferiti al sentimento che lega Caruso e la sua giovane allieva (poco prima "te voglio bene assai", ecc.).

È come se dicesse: ti voglio davvero tanto bene (ti amo), e questo è una catena, cioè una cosa che ci lega fortissimamente ma allo stesso tempo un peso, una costrizione, qualcosa che va contro (o oltre) la mia volontà  (Caruso era sposato e inoltre erano i suoi ultimi giorni di vita quando ebbe questa presunta infatuazione).
Però *è anche* un sentimento così forte, che oltre a tenerlo incatenato gli fa "sciogliere il sangue nelle vene".
La relativa "*che* scioglie..." non va interpretata letteralmente, credimi!

Spero di averti un po' chiarito le idee... almeno un po'!
In ogni caso, volevo solo dirti che a volte la grammatica (in testi poetici) è piegata  dall'artista per i suoi scopi (il senso, l'emozione, ma anche il ritmo e l'assonanza): la mia "interpretazione" può non essere corretta o non piacerti, ma era per invitarti a riflettere e a fartene una "tua" senza bloccarti di fronte a un pronome relativo "inspiegabile"! 


EDIT: Scusa, rileggendo il post mi sembra di sentire una maestrina che fa la lezioncina... non volevo assolutamente suonare così! Volevo solo essere chiara, perché mi è capitato tante volte di avere allievi che magari parlavano bene la lingua ma, per loro storia personale, non avevano "dimestichezza" con la poesia e l'interpretazione del testo. Scusa se sono sembrata pedante!


----------



## itka

Grazie a tutti e grazie a te, maestrina . La lezioncina è chiara adesso !
Difatti, non capivo niente perché, per me, questo _"sciogliere il sangue" _significava_ "avere paura"_ e lo prendevo nel senso proprio... Non vedevo perché una "catena" poteva così far paura ! 
Non so perché non ho capito subito il senso...Probabilmente perché riferendomi al francese, questa frase prendeva un colore tutt'altro.  Mi sembra così ovvio adesso...
Grazie mille !


----------



## alenaro

Io credo che non sia la _catena_ a _sciogliere il sangue _nelle vene. E' la _malinconia_, il _dolore_ che scioglie il sangue dentro le vene (--> dint le vene--> dint 'e vene).


----------



## mickeybrz

E' comunque la fantasia (ma veramente a briglia sciolta) è d'obbligo: il sangue nelle vene E' GIA' SCIOLTO (altrimenti saremmo morti). Temo che spesso, per motivi di metrica, si dica e scriva di tutto. Anche a me l'espressione della catena che scioglie il sangue suona assai oscura...


----------



## alenaro

mickeybrz said:


> E' comunque la fantasia (ma veramente a briglia sciolta) è d'obbligo: il sangue nelle vene E' GIA' SCIOLTO (altrimenti saremmo morti). Temo che spesso, per motivi di metrica, si dica e scriva di tutto. Anche a me l'espressione della catena che scioglie il sangue suona assai oscura...



Non è assolutamente fantasia dal mio punto di vista. 
Nel testo Lucio Dalla parla del dolore suscitato dall'amore, una storia di sentimenti, esprime comunque malinconia...
e quindi dice che _Questa malinconia/dolore (sottinteso) è una catena ormai, scioglie il sangue..._


----------



## panzona

alenaro said:


> Non è assolutamente fantasia dal mio punto di vista.
> Nel testo Lucio Dalla parla del dolore suscitato dall'amore, una storia di sentimenti, esprime comunque malinconia...
> e quindi dice che _Questa malinconia/dolore (sottinteso) è una catena ormai, scioglie il sangue..._



Quello che confondeva Itka era però la sintassi: non si spiegava il che relativo che unisce la catena e lo scioglimento del sangue.
Io le ho dato solo una mia interpretazione (che non mi sembra nemmeno tanto discosta dalla tua, a essere onesta) mettendo in evidenza il traslato e la "libertà" grammaticale che possono esistere in un testo per canzoni, invitandola poi a farsene una sua, senza farsi "bloccare" da quel *che *malandrino. Tutto qui...


----------



## alenaro

panzona said:


> Quello che confondeva Itka era però la sintassi: non si spiegava il che relativo che unisce la catena e lo scioglimento del sangue.
> Io le ho dato solo una mia interpretazione (che non mi sembra nemmeno tanto discosta dalla tua, a essere onesta) mettendo in evidenza il traslato e la "libertà" grammaticale che possono esistere in un testo per canzoni, invitandola poi a farsene una sua, senza farsi "bloccare" da quel *che *malandrino. Tutto qui...



Forse hai letto ostilità nelle mie parole, ma non ce n'era nemmeno un filo. Ho _solo_ comunicato all'auditorio il mio punto di vista. Ciao


----------



## Enloquecida

No, secondo me la "catena "non è la malinconia perchè questa catena scioglie il sangue nelle vene e sciogliere il sangue nelle vene significa che si sta provando un'emozione di forte vitalità. In poche parole il cantante vuole esprimere questo concetto: è un legame di cui ORMAI non posso fare più a meno (_É una catena ormai..) e _nonostante mi faccia stare male, mi rende vivo.
Perchè si sa che l'amore, senza la sofferenza, non è amore, ma è proprio questo binomio indissolubile che nell'amore ci rende vivi.


----------



## Learner54

Vi ringrazio per questo discussione da quando sono alla ricerca di una traduzione in italiano della canzone Opera e questa canzone in particolare (cantata da Pavarotti). 

Sono nuovo a imparare l'italiano, ma io sono a conoscenza di altre lingue, soprattutto l'apprendimento pochi per viaggiare in età avanzata. Questo mi ha aiutato ad apprezzare la struttura delle espressioni delle lingue, in particolare le frasi idiomatiche e la difficoltà nel tradurre alcune frasi, senza prenderli alla lettera. 

Dopo aver lottato per tradurre i tuoi commenti da italiano a inglese attraverso Internet, sento che ho un buon senso di ciò che l'autore deve aver significato. Forse la catena è una metafora di una "reazione a catena" che corre il sangue degli appassionati al loro cervello, in momenti appassionati dando loro un alto che è piacevole, ma confuse. 

Ciò si riflette anche nei testi delle canzoni nel versetto: "Ti fan scordare le parole, Confondono I pensieri". Gli Americani uso che egli termine "dando tanta fretta" (a rush) per esprimere una frase simile idiomatiche. 

Sono un po 'confuso, tuttavia, con il versetto nel testo stesso: 

"Ma quando vide uscire
La luna da una nuvola
Gli sembro piá dolce anche la morte"

Da quando ho capito che la luna appariva da dietro una nuvola, che sembra simboleggiare la nascita, perché è dolce come la morte? 

Spero che tu capisca il mio italiano, ma in ogni caso, sono anche compresi i miei traduzione in inglese 

Grazie ancora. 

____________________________

*x---x*


----------



## phiona

Learner54 said:


> Sono un po 'confuso, tuttavia, con il versetto nel testo stesso:
> 
> "Ma quando vide uscire
> La luna da una nuvola
> Gli sembro piá dolce anche la morte"
> 
> Da quando ho capito che la luna appariva da dietro una nuvola, che sembra simboleggiare la nascita, perché è dolce come la morte?
> 
> Grazie ancora.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> *x---x*


Anche questa è un'immagine poetica. Prova a vederla così:
Caruso è anziano, probabilmente pensa spesso alla morte. Una sera sta osservando il cielo, è nuvolo, non c'è la luna, è tutto buio. A un certo punto una nuvola si sposta e appare la luna, squarciando le tenebre.
Il buio è anche sinonimo di morte, vedendo questa luce improvvisa anche la morte lo spaventa meno, cioè gli sembra più dolce.
Almeno, a me sembra così.


----------



## Azucenas

mickeybrz said:


> E' comunque la fantasia (ma veramente a briglia sciolta) è d'obbligo: il sangue nelle vene E' GIA' SCIOLTO (altrimenti saremmo morti). Temo che spesso, per motivi di metrica, si dica e scriva di tutto. Anche a me l'espressione della catena che scioglie il sangue suona assai oscura...


Dipende ...
Magari ha avuto un embolo per l'assenza della persona amata, ma poi pensando al legame che li unisce il sangue si è sciolto


----------



## Learner54

phiona said:


> Anche questa è un'immagine poetica. Prova a vederla così:
> Caruso è anziano, probabilmente pensa spesso alla morte. Una sera sta osservando il cielo, è nuvolo, non c'è la luna, è tutto buio. A un certo punto una nuvola si sposta e appare la luna, squarciando le tenebre.
> Il buio è anche sinonimo di morte, vedendo questa luce improvvisa anche la morte lo spaventa meno, cioè gli sembra più dolce.
> Almeno, a me sembra così.


 
Grazie Phiona, sarei d'accordo con il vostro punto di vista. Tutte le questioni nella vita sono relativi. la luna è certamente meglio di buio e in caso di paura del buio (la morte), la luna è un perfetto compagno per alleviare la paura.

Devo ammettere che mi piaceva la canzone meglio prima conoscevo il significato dei testi in quanto ho capito da questa conversazione che si trattava di un amore proibito tra un uomo anziano e una donna sposata. In qualche modo che non sembrava così romantico per me.

Ma io non ho la storia completa di Caruso, ma penso che ora vedo un uomo anziano che cerca di afferrare alla propria giovinezza al punto che sta contemplando la fragilità della propria vita. come la bianca scia di una nave scomparendo lentamente - come suggerito da un altro versetto il testo della canzone ..

Ora mi sembra che la passione dietro la poesia è l'uomo più anziano lamentava la sua vita e ora il suo amante è aggiunta al suo dolore, sottolineando quello che sarà lasciando dietro di sé.

Ti consigliamo di un sito web dove è possibile leggere l'intera storia?

Ringrazio ancora per la tua interpretazione.


----------



## Apina

Learner54 said:


> Sono un po 'confuso, tuttavia, con il versetto nel testo stesso:
> 
> "Ma quando vide uscire
> La luna da una nuvola
> Gli sembro piá dolce anche la morte"


 

Ma quando vide uscire la luna da una nuvola anche la morte gli sembrò più dolce.


Significa che persino la morte non fa più paura, gli sembra più dolce.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## orlando09

Learner54 said:


> Devo ammettere che mi piaceva la canzone meglio prima conoscevo il significato dei testi in quanto ho capito da questa conversazione che si trattava di un amore proibito tra un uomo anziano e una donna sposata. In qualche modo che non sembrava così romantico per me.
> 
> Ma io non ho la storia completa di Caruso, ma penso che ora vedo un uomo anziano che cerca di afferrare alla propria giovinezza al punto che sta contemplando la fragilità della propria vita. come la bianca scia di una nave scomparendo lentamente - come suggerito da un altro versetto il testo della canzone ..
> 
> Ora mi sembra che la passione dietro la poesia è l'uomo più anziano lamentava la sua vita e ora il suo amante è aggiunta al suo dolore, sottolineando quello che sarà lasciando dietro di sé.



Penso che abbia capito bene il senso; communque Caruso aveva solamente 48 anni quando è morto, dunque non si puo dire che era "anziano."

In questo momento lui è tornato in Italia dopo aver avuto una grande carriera di cantante famosissimo in America, perché sta morendo di cancro. Sta donando una lezione di canto a una giovane donna di cui e inammorato, in un posto che si affaccia al Golfo di Sorrento, vicino a Napoli, su una vecchia terrazza. Sente il dolore di dovere morire e lasciare l'amore, la vita ecc, ma in qualche modo la dolcezza del chiaro di luna e la gentilezza della donna gli fanno sentire meglio, e ha meno paura di morire.

Prima di morire stava in un albergo a Napoli - e io ho visto una photo di lui lì proprio su una vecchia terrazza che dava sul mare... penso fosse sulla sua pagina di Wikipedia, ma ormai non c'è.

C'è anche una spiegazione qui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caruso_(brano_musicale)


----------



## Learner54

La ringrazio molto per le informazioni su Caruso, che è stato molto utile. ora posso godere nuovamente la canzone.

Lei è d'accordo sulla mia precedente interpretazione di "scioglie il sangue dint'e Vene" essere come uno adrenalina "corsa" della passione, che è confuso, ma piacevole?



Apina said:


> Ma quando vide uscire la luna da una nuvola anche la morte gli sembrò più dolce.
> 
> 
> Significa che persino la morte non fa più paura, gli sembra più dolce.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Apina


 

 
la ringrazio molto per la spiegazione. La poesia mi aiuta a prassi italiana, ma come lei ha dimostrato, a volte la libertà del poeta in frasi di ristrutturazione può essere fuorviante per gli studenti della lingua. Grazie ancora.


----------



## orlando09

Sono contento che sia stato utile. Penso che le spiegazioni su questo thread vanno bene - e come hanno detto, con la poesia non c'è forse sempre una sola spiegazione.

A me piace molto cantare questa canzone, sono tenore.


----------

